# Who has Goodyear tyres/tires?



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Do you have Goodyear tires/tyres on your vehicle?
Read this and see if you'll buy them again.

https://www.wibw.com/2020/08/18/goodyear-employees-say-new-no-tolerance-policy-is-discriminatory/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Never have had Goodyear tires and never will.....I’ve been running Cooper tires for many trouble free years.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The virus spreads.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Discriminatory policy.

Goodyear should face a lawsuit for having hostile biased work environment.

Tell them that *"Goodyear tires DON'T MATTER!!!"*

GLOBAL HEADQUARTERS

The Goodyear Tire & Rubber Co

200 Innovation Way Akron, Ohio 44316-0001

Phone: (330) 796-2121

Fax: (330) 796-2222

U.S. CUSTOMER ASSISTANCE

Monday - Friday
8:30 AM - 5:00 PM EST

Phone: 1-800-321-2136

When you get bored, send them an email about what you REALLY think of them:

Link to corporate email contacts

https://corporate.goodyear.com/en-US/about/contact-goodyear-corporate.html

P.S. I've left them a few choice messages :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Discriminatory policy.
> 
> Goodyear should face a lawsuit for having hostile biased work environment.
> 
> ...


Done!
Thanks.

And I wasn't even bored.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope they get sued. I'll never buy them.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Done. But they build crappy tires anyway. I haven’t bought any of their junk in years.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How much does Antifa charge for a "peaceful protest" these days?

Maybe they could spend a few weeks in in Akron Ohio..........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Done!
> Thanks.
> 
> And I wasn't even bored.


I gave them a call. ~ 20 minutes bad music + waiting time. Person I talked to didn't have clue.

I gave him details where, when, how this took place according to link from Kansas news station.

He seemed genuinely surprised. I told him Goodyear seems anti-American and I'd, and friends, will stop/never buying Goodyear.

Me thinks Goodyear "indoctrination" is starting with the lower workers. Middle and higher ups would just get shit-canned for dissent.

Same USA Dept of (re-) Education, is doing with our children


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This fits right in with Nascar, They all run badyear tires.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I gave them a call. ~ 20 minutes bad music + waiting time. Person I talked to didn't have clue.
> 
> I gave him details where, when, how this took place according to link from Kansas news station.
> 
> ...


My bet would be...they are fully aware of it now. It was on FOX this morning and I would imagine they have gotten quite a few negative comments.

My message to them was....apparently the people running things aren't intelligent enough to realize what BLM is all about. It has nothing at all to do with black lives and everything to do with Marxism and getting Trump out of office.

Why do I know this and other "smart" people don't?

Anyway...I hope lots of people make their feelings known.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> My bet would be...they are fully aware of it now. It was on FOX this morning and I would imagine they have gotten quite a few negative comments.
> 
> My message to them was....apparently the people running things aren't intelligent enough to realize what BLM is all about. It has nothing at all to do with black lives and everything to do with Marxism and getting Trump out of office.
> 
> ...


:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Get "woke". Go broke.

Let's make it happen!

EDIT: Message sent.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Atta boy!



> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> 1h
> Don't buy GOODYEAR TIRES - They announced a BAN ON MAGA HATS. Get better tires for far less! (This is what the Radical Left Democrats do. Two can play the same game, and we have to start playing it now!).


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...ts-to-maga-hat-ban-do-not-buy-goodyear-tires/


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Robie said:


> Atta boy!
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...ts-to-maga-hat-ban-do-not-buy-goodyear-tires/


Man all this over a typo?
Black Tires Matter is what they were saying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

There are some executives in full panic mode right about now.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Again! GET WOKE! GO BROKE!!!

This is a great slogan @Kauboy


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Man all this over a typo?
> Black Tires Matter is what they were saying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodyear is RACIST!!!!

They need to make an equal amount of WHITE YELLOW and RED tires


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My guess would be....with the hundreds of Goodyear dealers around the nation, most employees are hard-working right-wingers, from the counter people to the tire changers.

This picture was leaked.

It won't bode well with the employees.

Again...just a guess.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Goodyear stock is down 4.16% as of 30 seconds ago.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Kentucky Mayor to Stop Using Goodyear Tires for Police, Fire, and Emergency Vehicles Over Their Anti-Cop Stances


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ice-fire-emergency-vehicles-anti-cop-stances/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Trump just called for a boycott of their products.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The weasels nest:

Richard J. Kramer CEO (also board of directors Sherwin-Williams)

Darren Wells Executive Vice President and Chief Financial Officer

Steve McClellan President Americas

Gary VanderLind Senior Vice President and Chief Human Resources Officer


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

20 years ago they made really good tires, now not so much. I quit buying their products over a decade ago, now there is no chance I will reconsider my decision.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't forget the other Goodyear brands Dunlop, Kelly, Fulda, Lee, Sava and Debica


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Don't forget the other Goodyear brands Dunlop, Kelly, Fulda, Lee, Sava and Debica


Dunlop = one lap and they are Dun


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I tend to use Cooper . Ones made in US. Not all are now for what I have heard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn bunch of fools at Goodyear.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for the link. I sent corporate a message. I wish they had done this BEFORE I bought 4 Goodyears for my car trailer.


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

Their tires suck anyway. Good for a Year is all they are. They came on the last new truck I bought. They were cupped and making a horrible sound within 10k miles. My brother inlaw bought the same truck the following year as me with the same tires and had the same problem.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

That speaker should be taken hostage and driven to Seattle and set free on the streets for a little blm dose of peaceful demonstrations at around 11 PM on pretty much any given night.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It would have been better to just say.. No Slogan shirts period. All shirts will be plain without words or graphics unless issued by goodyear.

Better yet - issue everybody 3 long sleeved dark blue work shirts


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


>


I think it was Larry Dierker, (MLB Pitcher and Manager for the Houston Astros) who said; Its hard to have a bad day when you're wearing a Haw'aiin Flowerdy Shirt!"


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The Boogaloo Boys wear Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a green one that goes good my Multicam face mask


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Goodyear Wrangler tires last 75,000+ miles on our pickups.
The spare that came with my '07 GMC Sierra is a Goodyear, has dry rot from 14 years under the truck but still holds air and still works - I had to use it a month ago.

My "tire guy" down at the shop in town told me when I showed him the dry rot that Goodyear uses better rubber than the cheap tires.

A set of 4 Wranglers for my truck, mounted and balanced, runs me close to $900. Worth every penny.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They rephrased the opinion, Just reworded it from what I saw, screw them.

I am putting new tires on one Cherokee next month, you can bet your ass they won't be theirs!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Why can't corporations keep their spokespeople's mouths shut?


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Goodyear Wrangler tires last 75,000+ miles on our pickups.
> The spare that came with my '07 GMC Sierra is a Goodyear, has dry rot from 14 years under the truck but still holds air and still works - I had to use it a month ago.
> 
> My "tire guy" down at the shop in town told me when I showed him the dry rot that Goodyear uses better rubber than the cheap tires.
> ...


I had Goodyears on my car trailer for 15 years with my 1937 Pontiac coupe sitting on it. When I went to get it from where I had it stored just one tire was flat. The others were weather checked some, but still were at 40#. I bought 4 Wranglers I got for cheap from Discount tires direct and had Wally world mount & balance them. I took the best of the 4 and am using it as a spare.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

put yer dead Gooyears, roadside with a "free" sign.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, today I went and put 4 Firestone all weather tires on one Cherokee.

Screw Goodie!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

No more Goodyear for me!!! I'm going to check out Cooper tires next time. I currently have a good set of Firestone on my Silverado but I hear that they were bought by a Japanese company. Cooper Tires is one of last American made brands. They've been around for a long time so I suspect that they're quality is as good any anyone else's but that's a guess on my part. Since I don't drive long distances, I think I'll give them a try next time.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I suspect that Goodyear's badyear will be Firestone's goodyear. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> How much does Antifa charge for a "peaceful protest" these days?
> 
> Maybe they could spend a few weeks in in Akron Ohio..........


Maybe they could burn some Goodyear tires at their next tantrum (after they emerge from mommy's basement and smoke a joint first).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> No more Goodyear for me!!! I'm going to check out Cooper tires next time. I currently have a good set of Firestone on my Silverado but I hear that they were bought by a Japanese company. Cooper Tires is one of last American made brands. They've been around for a long time so I suspect that they're quality is as good any anyone else's but that's a guess on my part. Since I don't drive long distances, I think I'll give them a try next time.


The tire shop in Folkston, Georgia (the ONLY tire shop) was a Cooper dealer.
I put a set on my S-10, and had a problem with tread separation after they were about half way thru their service life. Tore up one quarter panel on the bed when it came apart.
The other one started wiggling because the tread shifted, and gave me warning, so I could get it off before she blew.

This was 20 years ago. Maybe it was just a bad day at the factory, but no more Coopers for me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There’s a Michelin plant 20 minutes from my house. One of the best employers around here. I don’t use them for the same reason I don’t use Toyos. They last so long that you forget about them until the tread separates. The front/left Toyo separated while I was doing 90 MPH. THAT was an adventure.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The tire shop in Folkston, Georgia (the ONLY tire shop) was a Cooper dealer.
> I put a set on my S-10, and had a problem with tread separation after they were about half way thru their service life. Tore up one quarter panel on the bed when it came apart.
> The other one started wiggling because the tread shifted, and gave me warning, so I could get it off before she blew.
> 
> This was 20 years ago. Maybe it was just a bad day at the factory, but no more Coopers for me.


Good to hear some reviews. I've never owned any and haven't heard good or bad about them from anyone. I'm not going to buy Goodyear but would still like to support an American company, if possible. If not ... then I'll buy from a nation that is America-friendly, at least. No Chinese crap. I suppose a Japanese brand would be my second choice.


----------



## CarsonMead (Oct 9, 2020)

This is also the main reason why I no longer support Goodyear. They can keep their business to themselves. To say the least, my truck now uses Toyo tires. I've been using a set of Toyo open country mt tires for a few months now, and the results have always been satisfying.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> There's a Michelin plant 20 minutes from my house. One of the best employers around here. I don't use them for the same reason I don't use Toyos. They last so long that you forget about them until the tread separates. The front/left Toyo separated while I was doing 90 MPH. THAT was an adventure.


When we were high school kids we could still run $200 cars on the road. One friend had a ugly tire.

I asked "Hey Brian, there's ply tread showing on your tire!". He replied "Don't worry, it's 4-ply, there is still two plys left!"


----------

